# allen compounds



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

The parts sheet is pretty neat, but why do you think it identifies the 6703 as the first commercially produced Allen bow?

With respect to value... I figure yours is worth just a bit more than you paid for it. ;^)


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

RealDakota said:


> The parts sheet is pretty neat, but why do you think it identifies the 6703 as the first commercially produced Allen bow?
> 
> With respect to value... I figure yours is worth just a bit more than you paid for it. ;^)


the allen #s on the sheet shows a 6703 & 6806, thus the year 1967 & 1968, just as etched on the side plates of all allen compounds.allens first add was in june 1967 archery world magazine and in july 1967 was the first picture of a compound bow from allen witch i have, i think that make sense.? i have yet to see another picture of a #6703.


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

This is one...


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

*first allen*

this is an allen compound bow, it was allens first photo add to appear in july of 1967(archery world) it had laminated fiber glass limbs. allen archery,divison of gift workers,kansas city, missouri 64118,(patents applied for)


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

TWO SWITCHBACKS said:


> this is an allen compound bow, it was allens first photo add to appear in july of 1967(archery world) it had laminated fiber glass limbs. allen archery,divison of gift workers,kansas city, missouri 64118,(patents applied for)


and here is a rare left hand model of one of the first 50 sent to an archery dealer in 1967 see the identical features of both bows!.


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

RealDakota said:


> This is one...


What is the serial number of your bow , it is a beauty. Does it say Allen pat. Or Allen pat Pending? Thanks Dan


----------



## ltone91 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have an Allen i would like to sell if it is worth the trouble. I believe it is a 6806 model. I am not a bow hunter and don't know much about it. I was given this bow after a friend passed away, and have no use for it. I have some of the similar paperwork as shown in another reply with the parts sheet dated 12-12-68. This bow has the fberglass limbs. It is original and has been used, it is not restored or anything. is it worth anything? I can post a pic if needed.


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

you have a pm


----------



## ltone91 (Mar 4, 2009)

pm?


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

i sent you a personal message! twice!


----------



## bowworx (Dec 29, 2008)

Had to laugh ad says 300fps and 80 yd point on accurracy
in 1967 lol


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

I can remember going in to bow shop when I was in High school and seeing a Allen Hanging on a peg and thought those things will never catch on with all them wheels on them


----------



## ccountybowman (Jul 2, 2008)

*allen bow*

great old bow realy shows o much technology has changed


----------

